# Iche Treatment?



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

What is the best treatment for Iche. I see white spots on the head of my fish.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Melaflex, aquarium salt and bump the temp to about 85 . Do you have any clear pics?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I use Noxich and half dose with Piranha's and it will usually take care of it in about 2 days.


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Does raising the temp to 85 work. Should I stay awat from formalin and malachitte green.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You would need to raise to 86 or a bit higher. Everyone has the preference and I dont like using chemicals in my tanks but whn my Terns came in with Ich raising the temp didnt work so used Noxich and it worked great.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Stay away from Malachite green... I've read that's bad for P's.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

use this or PRIMAFIX


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok Thanks


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

My last piranha was an elongatus and he showed signs of heavy breathing for a week, with a few white spots on his side and then he died. I looked on line and I read that is ick. I raised the temp in the tank for five days and put a new fish in it. He is now breathing heavy. I could not find Noxich and melafix did nothing for my elongatus. So I dosed the tank with rid ick. Do you think this is ich or not. Rid ich is formalin and malachitte green. It supposed to kill alot of junk. What do you guys think.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

What has worked for me and alot of other people is raising the temp I use 86 Deg F and using salt. within in a week ich is gone.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree. No need for Meds. Just bump up the temp and add salt.


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok Thanks


----------

